# General > Business >  Consultation period coming to a close on Modified Plan for Caithness and Sutherland

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Consultation period coming to a close on Modified Plan for Caithness and Sutherland*

[IMG][/IMG]
The Highland Council is reminding everyone that the opportunity to have a say on the modified version of the Proposed Caithness and Sutherland Local Development Plan (CaSPlan) is coming to an end, with the consultation closing at midday on Friday 11 November 2016.   The Council is urging anyone with an interest in Caithness and Sutherland to have their say on the Modified Plan, which focusses on where development should and should not occur in the Caithness and Sutherland area over the next twenty years.   [Read Full Article]

----------

